# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Giao Diện|Thiết kế... >  Cho em hỏi cái giao diện win 7 này với

## diamondlotusvn.com

*
kiếm được mấy cái ảnh này trên google, thấy giao diện đẹp quá. các bác có bác nào biết nguồn gốc mấy ẻm này thì share cho em với. 

em xin cảm ơn và hậu tạ*

----------

